# Zugriff auf Dateien in Meta/Web-Inf Verzeichnis



## raptor (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin schon lange daran, herauszufinden, wie ich auf Dateien in den o.g. INF Verzeichnissen zugreifen kann. Das Problem ist (neben dem, dass ich nicht weiß wie es geht), das die Pfadangaben zum Teil in Property-Files liegen. z.B.:

directoryProvider.keystore.location=file:META-INF/demo_keystore.jks

Ich weiß, wie ich auf Dateien im Classpath bzw. in den aktuellen Pakages zugreifen kann. Aber das hier leider nicht.


----------



## y0dA (16. Okt 2007)

Meinst du nun Meta-Inf oder Web-Inf?

Aufs Web-Inf Verzeichnis kannst du ja wie folgt zugreifen (relativer Pfad):

```
/WEB-INF/unterordner/file1.cfg
```

Verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz.


----------



## raptor (17. Okt 2007)

Das Problem ist, dass ich eine FileNotFoundException bekomme.

edit: Und im konkreten Fall meine ich das META-INF Verzeichnis. Aber ich hatte es auch mal mit WEB-INF ausprobiert, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Ich muss wohl dazu sagen, dass ich das eine Programm als normale Java-Applikation starte. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass er die mit den relativen Pfadangaben nichts anfangen kann. Ich weiß bloß nicht, wie ich das anders anstellen soll. Das Programm habe ich übrigens nicht selbst geschrieben. Und irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass es so mal lief. Folgender Eintrag steht in einer Properties Datei:

pkiProvider.keystore.location=file:/META-INF/demo_keystore.jks

edit2: Nanu, das stand ja sogar schon im ersten Post...  ???:L


----------



## y0dA (17. Okt 2007)

Also ist die Applikation keine Webapplikation? Oder meinst du auf deinem lokalen Tomcat startest du die Applikation?

Also bei meinem Webapplikationen kann ich wie oben gepostet auf das Web-Inf Verzeichnis zugreifen.

Wenn dies nicht funktioniert, dann teste mal den kompletten Pfad:
Bspw:

```
/src/main/webapp/META-INF/demo_keystore.jks
```


----------



## raptor (17. Okt 2007)

Danke!!!

Hab's jetzt so:

pkiProvider.keystore.location=file:WebContent/META-INF/demo_keystore.jks

und es scheint zu funktionieren. Ich bekomme zwar noch eine Exception, aber die tritt an anderer Stelle auf. 

Irgendwie ist das immer doof, wenn man nur mit Halbwissen an solche Sachen ran gehen muss. Danke nochmal.

edit: Wo kann man den Haken für "erledigt" setzen?


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2007)

Probier doch mal ob das auf dem Webserver (Tomcat?) immer noch läuft, mich würde es wundern, wenn TC src/main/.. oder WebContent/.. kennen würde


----------



## y0dA (17. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier doch mal ob das auf dem Webserver (Tomcat?) immer noch läuft, mich würde es wundern, wenn TC src/main/.. oder WebContent/.. kennen würde



Jo dann wundere dich  , denn mit dem rel. Pfad

```
/WebContent/META-INF/demo_keystore.jks
```
 klappt es.


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2007)

Hi y0dA,

der Grund meiner Verwunderung ist, dass es das Verzeichniss /WebContent in einem war file als auch in dem deploy dir nicht gibt.

Dieses Verzeichniss gibt es bei mir ausschliesslich in der Eclipse IDE.

Wie kann das gehen?


----------

